
Sphere Packing Solved in Higher Dimensions - CarolineW
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160330-sphere-packing-solved-in-higher-dimensions/?HN_20161228
======
CarolineW
This was posted 9 months ago when the result first came out, but it's just
resurfaced in my feed as one of the major mathematical breakthroughs of 2016,
so I thought I'd repost it. The discussion last time[0] was significant and
definitely worth reading, but is now closed, so any further comments can be
added here.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11394534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11394534)

